# Added DRO to bridgeport



## Tciplumber (Jan 19, 2013)

I added a DRO from DRO PROS to my bridgeport mill this weekend.  Thought I'd show my install.  The whole setup took about 10 hours and was quite enjoyable.  The folks at DRO PROS helped me select the correct length scales from my particular machine.  They sent a number of cast aluminum angle brackets and backer bars along with a good selection of metric socket head cap screws, washers and lock washers.  While they can't provide brackets to fit every machine, there were enough to provide a lot of options.  Here are the main highlights, as I installed a 3 axis system.

X-axis:  This was one case where I couldn't make use of the provided brackets to make a clean install.  I couldn't set up on the front of the table, due to the control rod for my x-axis power feed.  I didn't have a small size or right angle drill to get between the table and frame, so I used some aluminum flat stock to make a spanner bar and brackets to hold the read head.  The spanner bar allowed easier drilling outside the frame of the machine.  The track was easy to bolt directly to the table, since they were nice flat machined surfaces.

Y-axis:  Here is where things slow down a bit.  Working with cast surfaces.  DRO PROS provide some pre-made backer bars that have set screw "feet" that allow you to bolt the bar down and use the set screws to true the surfaces to the table movement.   A lot more time is involved truing things up with an indicator.  By adding a couple spacer blocks under the backer bar, I was able to utilize one of their angle brackets to hold the read head.

Z-axis:  This was the the a little more difficult than the Y-axis.  Same principle as the Y, but I needed a bit more space in order to gain some clearance on the casting towards the base of the machine.  Just took some time to make some 1" spacer blocks out of aluminum stock.  Looks a little crazy, but three of the provided angle blocks all bolted up to support the read head. 

Display:  This was a simple bracket to hang, since I had a "tower" to hold my VFD motor drive and motor control switch.

The whole project went well and was fun to do.  I'd recommend a DRO for anyone with a mill!


----------

